# Los medios mienten, los hoteles y restaurantes no están llenos



## peterr (2 Ago 2022)

La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre están llenos.

Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.

Aquí ahora mismo de vacaciones solo hay funcis, gente con pasta o vivienda, y 4 gatos más.

La crisis aprieta, lo estoy comprobando en directo.
Se viene guano.


----------



## Saluter (2 Ago 2022)

Eso tambien lo intuía yo y lo estaba diciendo estos días. Creo que este año las playas y hoteles estan mas vacios que nunca y que todo lo que cuentan en telementiras es obviamente mentira.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (2 Ago 2022)

Pues las ciudades parece que estan mas vacias asi que a lo mejor la gente se ha ido a los pueblos


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Si lo niegan, les quitan los viajes de los jubilados en la campaña otoño / invierno.


----------



## La PERRA (2 Ago 2022)

En Alicante lleno hasta la bandera. No cabe un langosto o funcivago más.


----------



## peterr (2 Ago 2022)

La PERRA dijo:


> En Alicante lleno hasta la bandera. No cabe un langosto o funcivago más.



En Alicante hay más gente porque la mayoría son langostas con apartamento o sino es de las opciones más baratas para el remero común.
Pero en sitios más caros, ya te digo que está siendo un fracaso.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy en el pueblo y hay más dominguero y urbanita de lo acostumbrado. Han venido en masa a ver si comen y beben barato al pueblo que no pisaron años porque se les quedaba pequeño.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (2 Ago 2022)

Pues yo quería ir unos días a Barcelona y está todo carisimo y lleno.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Ago 2022)

Sobretodo los hoteles, tienes ls oferta que quieras eso sí a precio de hotel en el centro de Manhattan.

Van a cerrar y muchos, pedirán ayudas...que cierren.


----------



## veraburbu (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Quiero ir el finde. 
¿Hay Levante?


----------



## peterr (2 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Sobretodo los hoteles, tienes ls oferta que quieras eso sí a precio de hotel en el centro den Manhattan.
> 
> Van a cerrar y muchos, pedirán ayudas...que cierren.



Eso es, me han comentado que para compensar la falta de reservas, han subido los precios.


----------



## peterr (2 Ago 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Quiero ir el finde.
> ¿Hay Levante?



En principio esta semana y la que viene no hay levante.


----------



## Funciovago (2 Ago 2022)

De mi entorno muchos han cambiado el lugar de vacaciones, en lugar de ir al típico sitio de costa se han ido al interior o incluso al norte de España.

Vivo en un sitio no turistico, y lo normal en verano es que los gimnasios estén vacíos y todo lo contrario, están a tope de gente.

Lo de los precios de los hoteles ni idea del motivo, pero ves el dinero que te gastas en el hotel, en el gasoil y que obviamente vas a querer comer fuera y te sale una burrada... al final muchos se quedan en casa, y eso de ir y venir en el mismo día ni de coña, solo con lo que gastas en gasoil no compensa.


----------



## Meñakoz (2 Ago 2022)

En Antena 3 sí lo han dicho hoy, han salido empresarios de hostelería de varias zonas turísticas quejándose de la poca clientela de este año y de los muchos impuestos a los que tienen que hacer frente, de ahí que les resultaba imposible contratar personal.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Ago 2022)

Barcelona está lleno, pero claro, el 30% de los hoteles ya no abrió después de la pandemia.


----------



## granville (2 Ago 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Pues las ciudades parece que estan mas vacias asi que a lo mejor la gente se ha ido a los pueblos



que ciudad exactamente, yo Madrid estos dias que en Agosto deberia estar para poder rodar Walking Dead la veo con bastante gente, no llena pero no lo vacia que recuerdo en otros agosto que estabas solo, solo.


----------



## casaire (2 Ago 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pues yo quería ir unos días a Barcelona y está todo carisimo y lleno.



Joder...Como os gustan las aventuras de riesgo extremo..... ir a Barcelona de vacaciones es como ir a Ciudad Juarez de resort.


----------



## al loro (2 Ago 2022)

Se vienen cositas..









Los bares disparan los impagos y dan otro susto a los bancos


Los impagos de los bares se han disparado un 12% en el primer trimestre del año y han dado otro susto a los bancos.




theobjective.com













La hostelería eleva la mora al 8,7% y roza los 3.000 millones en impagos


El sector de la hostelería da la voz de alarma tras haber pasado los peores momentos de la pandemia y es el único gremio empresarial que continúa elevando de forma grave la morosidad hasta colocarla en el 8,73% a cierre del primer trimestre del año. Las firmas hosteleras ya rozan los 3.000...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

cierto . hasta en los pueblos se ve que la gente no tiene un duro ..los medios mienten como es habitual..


----------



## C.J. (2 Ago 2022)

La PERRA dijo:


> En Alicante lleno hasta la bandera. No cabe un langosto o funcivago más.



Doy fe de ello.

Sábado en Alicante, petado de FRANCESES y MOROS. Nos las vimos putas para comer.

Domingo en Arenales del Sol (Elche) tuvimos que ir a un centro comercial a Santa Pola pq estaba todo lleno.

Ayer Lunes en Tabarca todo LLENO. Menos mal que reservamos hace dos semanas.


----------



## jota1971 (2 Ago 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pues yo quería ir unos días a Barcelona y está todo carisimo y lleno.



A Barcelona si no eres Guiri mejor no vengas en verano ...


----------



## C.J. (2 Ago 2022)

Eso sí todo carísimo. En 7 días nos hos fundido 3000 euros (4 personas)


----------



## JAC 59 (2 Ago 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Pues yo quería ir unos días a Barcelona y está todo carisimo y lleno.



Warcelona?... tío, eres más intrépido que la Pelosi.


----------



## Proto (2 Ago 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> De mi entorno muchos han cambiado el lugar de vacaciones, en lugar de ir al típico sitio de costa se han ido al interior o incluso al norte de España.
> 
> Vivo en un sitio no turistico, y lo normal en verano es que los gimnasios estén vacíos y todo lo contrario, están a tope de gente.
> 
> Lo de los precios de los hoteles ni idea del motivo, pero ves el dinero que te gastas en el hotel, en el gasoil y que obviamente vas a querer comer fuera y te sale una burrada... al final muchos se quedan en casa, y eso de ir y venir en el mismo día ni de coña, solo con lo que gastas en gasoil no compensa.



Confirmo gimnasios llenos en agosto, la gente viaja 3 o 4 días debe ser, y el resto de relleno al gym y terraceo por casa.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Pensionistas y funcis. Los remeros,a seguir remando .


----------



## Funciovago (2 Ago 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Pensionistas y funcis. Los remeros,a seguir remando .



Pensionistas te lo compro, porque tienen casa pagada y el principal gasto que ha subido es en gasoil que ellos no necesitan porque no trabajan, ¿pero funcionarios?, la mayoría no es que ganen burradas precisamente.


----------



## Cobat (2 Ago 2022)

Yo solo vei gente y más gente en la playa. Y todo petado. Están disfrutando de unas merecidas vacaciones.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

Los medios siempre tienen interes en crear euforia economica , especialmente en verano , y especialmente tras los años de pandemia ...y eso si no les paga directmente Biruelas para que falseen..


----------



## Sinmiedoanada (2 Ago 2022)

Mí lugar de residencia siempre se ha quedado vacío en verano. Este año veo más vida que nunca, poca gente ha viajado, eso sí, veo un repunte más que considerable en las cafeterías en la hora del desayuno, pequeños placeres sin ser un dispendio. Al pasear delante de centros deportivos o gimnasios veo mucha afluencia, parece Mayo en vez de Agosto.

Me cuadra lo que decís en este hilo. La temporada está siendo un bluff, menos gasto, no es que no se quiera gastar, los remeros han sufrido una bajada de sueldo del 18%, que es la inflación real, y claro muchos hogares ya iban justos. No se pueden permitir viajar a estos precios.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (2 Ago 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Barcelona está lleno, pero claro, el 30% de los hoteles ya no abrió después de la pandemia.



En los sitios con hoteles grandes ha pasado mucho de esto. Resolvieron contrato los arrendatarios y el arrendador del edificio no encuentra nueva víctima a la que sangrar


----------



## Hanselcat (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



El sector turístico está viviendo una ruina desde hace más de cuatro meses.


----------



## Pocholovsky (2 Ago 2022)

Aqui (pueblo costero de Castellon) solo se llenan los restaurantes los viernes noche, y sabados noche. El resto de semana esta todo calmadisimo, casi como en invierno (desertico total). El otro dia lo comentaba con un amigo que vive tambien todo el año, y me decia que los vecinos que el tiene cerca estan petados de gente, pero que ve como la mayoria antes salia a cenar y comer fuera, y ahora sacan en la terraza unos cacahuetes y papas y con eso comen y cenan. Se ve que no salen de la urbanizacion, se pasan el dia playa-piscina-casa y poco mas. Hoteles no se decir, porque aqui apenas hay, esto es turismo de nivel alto-medio alto de chalets y adosados con piscinas comunitarias en muchos casos.

Por cierto, que en wallapop veo todos los años los precios de los alquileres, y me he fijado que si el año pasado por 1 semana la gente pagaba la burrada de 1000-1100 euros en un adosado, este año no deben haber alquilado muchos, porque si antes quitaban el anuncio al tenerlo todo alquilado, ahora veo que siguen poniendolo e indican muchos que queda libre las 3 ultimas semanas de agosto. Pero no bajan los precios los cabritos, prefieren alquilarlo a 1000-1100 euros una sola semana, que bajar a 700 (por decir algo) y tenerlo alquilado todo el mes. Tipica mentalidad de alquilator hispanicus.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Ago 2022)

Este año Yo me voy de vacaciones a Copenague pero en el curro no he dicho nada porque se van a mosquear, se pasan todo el día quejando de la mierda de sueldos que cobran, he llegado yo hace un par de meses y ni sospechan cuanto puede ser mi sueldo. No saben que tengo la casa pagada (uno se pasa todo el día cagandose en la subida del euribos con sus dos larvillas, je je je ya verá cuando le diga que no le hace reir lo que me voy a descojonar de él)

Ningun problema para reservar el avión y plaza en un hotel de dos estrellas bien cutre en el centro de Copenague. Todo en plan cutre eso sí


----------



## Nut (2 Ago 2022)

Idem Costa Dorada(Cambrils-Salou.....).

El sector turístico de la Costa Daurada confía en que los visitantes estatales y franceses ayuden a remontar las cifras de ocupación en agosto.

Julio ha cerrado con un buen balance, aunque sin llegar a cumplir las expectativas de recuperar los niveles previos a la pandemia. 

La Costa Daurada confía en el turismo estatal y francés para remontar la ocupación en agosto (lavanguardia.com)

En Julio salvo los findes poca gente comparado con los años anteriores a la movida......E idem sitios donde no podías aparcar.No problem. Y salir a cenar idem. Habia peña pero sin ningúntipo de agobio.

Añado. Buen hilo.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Sobretodo los hoteles, tienes ls oferta que quieras eso sí a precio de hotel en el centro den Manhattan.
> 
> Van a cerrar y muchos, pedirán ayudas...que cierren.



Hay hoteles que ni han abierto, entonces no cuentan sus plazas, no están en el mercado.

Lo interesante será lo que se ingrese por turismo (descontado la inflación, para poder comparar con otros años), todo lo demás es propaganda.

Lo mismo que las cifras del paro y los inscritos trabajando, lo importante será lo que se ingrese a la SS por contribuciones, el resto propaganda.


----------



## peterr (2 Ago 2022)

La gente se ha ido al pueblo o a zonas más asequibles como Valencia o Alicante, alquilando apartamento. De hoteles poco.
No veo a las familias soltando 3k por 1 semana de vacaciones en hotel, básicamente porque no los tienen.

Muchos ven las playas llenas, pero es que la percepción entre llena y medio llena es casi la misma, pero hay detalles como a la hora de aparcar, cenar, atascos… en los que te das cuenta de que falta mucha gente comparado con otros años, sin ir más lejos el año pasado había más afluencia.

Pensaba que estaba más flojo por ser julio, pero a 2 de agosto sigue igual o peor. Muy poca afluencia, y corroborado por gente que trabaja en hoteles.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Ago 2022)

la costa brava está a tope.

supongo que irá por zonas, a nadie le gusta estar a 44 grados en andalucía


----------



## INSOLVENTE (2 Ago 2022)

Aqui pueblo costero de Valencia la playa llena, para cenar lleno, pero para comer hay restaurantes que ni abren. 
Si hubiese gente comiendo diria que es el mejor julio en años, hay extranjeros y gente de la peninsula, pero comi la comida la veo floja yo diria que quedara un verano fifty fifty.


----------



## iases (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Yo también he estado en Cádiz y mi impresión es justo la contraria


----------



## nada2 (2 Ago 2022)

En Barcelona hay bastantes turistas y los hoteles "asequibles" llenos.
Mejor venir en otra época.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 Ago 2022)

El video del telediarreo lo hacen siempre el fin de semana cuando está todo lleno de domingueros. De hecho lo que dices lo ratifica el dato de empleo, que ni con la manipulación de los indefinidos discontinuos sale bien parada.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (2 Ago 2022)

Hoy he visto 3 carteles de se traspasa en garitos abiertos antes del verano. Mu raro.

Antes de julio veía abrir locales por todas partes pero parece q algo pasa en julio agosto.veremos.

En el telediarreo dijeron q todos los camping estan llenos. Familiares míos se han ido hoy a uno de interior en Andalucía, y me dicen que está vacío. Me ha dejado un poco descolocado.

Hoteluchos en Costa del Sol, me dio por echar un ojo y precios insultantes, me descojone en sus putas caras de chupapollas de funcioratas y guiris. Yo llevo año y medio sin pisar un antro de esos porque me pille furgoneta vieja q convertí en apartamento rodante.

No me ven un pelo más esos hasta que la impresora reviente.


----------



## dillei (2 Ago 2022)

ya lo dije en este hilo, medio gas:





__





Crisis: - Como veis el tema playero/vacacional?


Aquí en Pontevedra, no he visto tan poca gente en 30 años. Hablando con los locales, apartamentos sin alquilar y subida de precios generalizada en restaurantes. En general, todo muuuuy parado. Se huele el napalm matinal en el ambiente




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CoviChan (2 Ago 2022)

Yo solo veo gente fea de interior por todos lados, eso si, poquitas bolsas de compras y consumiciones cutres en los bares


----------



## Pocholovsky (2 Ago 2022)

INSOLVENTE dijo:


> Aqui pueblo costero de Valencia la playa llena, para cenar lleno, pero para comer hay restaurantes que ni abren.
> Si hubiese gente comiendo diria que es el mejor julio en años, hay extranjeros y gente de la peninsula, pero comi la comida la veo floja yo diria que quedara un verano fifty fifty.



Aqui donde estoy yo, en pueblo costero de Castellon, pasa otra cosa que no habia comentado, y es lo que comentas tu. Si años anteriores muchos restaurantes abrian todos los dias y a todas horas, este año algunos (diria que facilmente un 25% del total) no abren entre semana para comer, o incluso algunos no abren ni para comer ni para cenar entre semana.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...




Salvo Baleares, es la Zona más cara de España para veranear, todo Sanlúcar, Conil, Zahara, etc


----------



## Termes (2 Ago 2022)

Hace un par de meses miramos para escapar unos días a la zona de Barcelona (visitar amigos...), o Valencia como plan B, y tras mucho mirar estaba a precio de sangre de unicornio todo. Antros a precios de 4 estrellas.

Como en los medios decían que la gente estaba cancelando vacaciones... esperamos por si reaparecía algún hotel, y nada... al final y a última hora cogimos para la Coruña (a las afueras) y tan contentos.

Personalmente pienso en un presupuesto destinado a esta escapada, y si veo que suben el caché... o bajo una noche, o directamente pongo rumbo a otro lado, y así se ha hecho.

No me quejo, sólo lo haría si tubiese que aceptar el precio que considero injusto. Por cierto acabo pasar por el Ibis budget de mi ciudad, y ha pasado en una semana de 49 a 69, la noche y el otro ibis de 60 a 83 la noche. No lo vale ni el sitio ni la ciudad, las cosas como son, que no os engañen.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Ago 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> De mi entorno muchos han cambiado el lugar de vacaciones, en lugar de ir al típico sitio de costa se han ido al interior o* incluso al norte de España.*
> 
> Vivo en un sitio no turistico, y lo normal en verano es que los gimnasios estén vacíos y todo lo contrario, están a tope de gente.
> 
> Lo de los precios de los hoteles ni idea del motivo, pero ves el dinero que te gastas en el hotel, en el gasoil y que obviamente vas a querer comer fuera y te sale una burrada... al final muchos se quedan en casa, y eso de ir y venir en el mismo día ni de coña, solo con lo que gastas en gasoil no compensa.



El Norte de España siempre ha sido muy turístico, no sé por qué pones "incluso"....

Ah, y más caro que otras zonas.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



te lo ilustro a las 20 15 de la tarde cadiz 








Webcam in Torremolinos - Playa Bajondillo - Paseo Marítimo - Restaurante Casa Antonio


Live Webcam in Torremolinos - Playa Bajondillo - Paseo Marítimo - Restaurante Casa Antonio. Weather at the Costa del Sol in Andalusia, one of the most famous vacation destinations in Spain




meteo365.es




misma hora benalmadena 








Webcam in Benalmádena - Hotel Symbol Las Arenas - Playa de Bil-Bil


Live Webcam in Benalmádena - Hotel Symbol Las Arenas - Playa de Bil-Bil. Weather at the Costa del Sol in Andalusia, one of the most famous vacation destinations in Spain




meteo365.es


----------



## Funciovago (2 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El Norte de España siempre ha sido muy turístico, no sé por qué pones "incluso"....
> 
> Ah, y más caro que otras zonas.



Es verdad que hay mucho turismo, pero si comparas con otros sitios no son los que reciben más turistas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ago 2022)

La temporada está siendo buena, pero muy lejos de las expectativas creadas. De ahí que hayan tenido que despedir camareros en Julio por primera vez en la historia. 

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiparras (2 Ago 2022)

Los hoteles tienen un precio demencial y ahora hay muchos pisos de alquiler turístico, mismamente mis padres han alquilado todo el mes de agosto un piso de 4 habitaciones, 2 baños, en primera linea de playa en la carihuela por 200€ al dia con una terraza cojonuda, cocina nueva, piscina comunitaria y plaza de garaje. se juntará con mis hermanos y los nietos.... si pillas 4 habitaciones de hotel te gastas mínimo 3 veces más


----------



## secuestrado (2 Ago 2022)

Qué coño van a estar llenos. Prácticamente todos mis vecinos en agosto siguen aquí cuando otros años esto se quedaba semivacio.


----------



## CoviChan (2 Ago 2022)

De todo el mundo es conocido lo apetecible y concurrido que se pone Madrid en Agosto


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ago 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> Los hoteles tienen un precio demencial y ahora hay muchos pisos de alquiler turístico, mismamente mis padres han alquilado todo el mes de agosto un piso de 4 habitaciones, 2 baños, en primera linea de playa en la carihuela por 200€ al dia con una terraza cojonuda, cocina nueva, piscina comunitaria y plaza de garaje. se juntará con mis hermanos y los nietos.... si pillas 4 habitaciones de hotel te gastas mínimo 3 veces más



Tampoco parece un regalo lo de tus padres.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nada2 (2 Ago 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> O sea que el propietario es altruista porque con 200euros no te llega ni para pagar la comunidad.
> Supongo que tte refieres a que pagaron 2000 pavos.



Puede ser 200 euros *al día* perfectamente si es un sitio y piso bonito, en agosto.


----------



## Antiparras (2 Ago 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> O sea que el propietario es altruista porque con 200euros no te llega ni para pagar la comunidad.
> 
> Supongo que tte refieres a que pagaron 2000 pavos.



supongo que no sabes leer, pone 200€ al dia


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Ago 2022)

Maldito negacionista. Cómo se atreve a poner en tela de juicio a los medios de comunicación demócratas, responsables, garantes de dejar en evidencia los bulos totalitarios de la extrema derecha.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Ago 2022)

Benidorm vacío y Madrid más lleno que nunca.

Menudos troleros.


----------



## iases (2 Ago 2022)

Seguro que es verdad lo que decís pero yo he visto este verano a un palillero tentando a los camareros de otro para que trabajarán en su local.

Todo entre risas y " ya me dirás "


----------



## mvpower (2 Ago 2022)

Como que no están llenos? , ayer entre en uno y parecía el planeta de los simios


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

Los mierdos de desinformación más Iva mienten siempre


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ago 2022)

granville dijo:


> que ciudad exactamente, yo Madrid estos dias que en Agosto deberia estar para poder rodar Walking Dead la veo con bastante gente, no llena pero no lo vacia que recuerdo en otros agosto que estabas solo, solo.



Ya ha habido varios años en que Madrid no se vacía en agosto ¿no es así?


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Ago 2022)

Aqui solo se largan langostos y el resto a morirse de asco


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Ningun problema para reservar el avión y plaza en un hotel de dos estrellas bien cutre en el centro de Copenague. Todo en plan cutre eso sí



Pues que aperreo, hijo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la costa brava está a tope.
> 
> supongo que irá por zonas, a nadie le gusta estar a 44 grados en andalucía



En la playa a 44 grados no ibas a estar.


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En la playa a 44 grados no ibas a estar.



estarás a 33 con 75% de humedad que es lo mismo que estar a 40


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues que aperreo, hijo.



Voy a disfrutar caminando por una ciudad que es carísima para el español medio


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2022)

La gente no gasta o no tiene un puto duro.

Se están cancelando conciertos, pruebas de bicis y carreras a pié por que ya no se gasta ni 10€ ni 40€ en ocio. Lo que antes era habitual, ahora es una excepcion.

Y lo de las terrazas llenas... Antes pedias cervezas y cervezas y siempre las tomabas frias, ahora la gente se las toma calientes para que duren mas.

El Ocio de pago está muy muy tocado desde la pandemia.


----------



## toniguada (2 Ago 2022)

Punta Umbría estaba lleno la semana pasada. 
Igual la peña piensa que es el último verano y está quemando billetes


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Ago 2022)

es porque han muerto por el cambio climatico...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Ago 2022)

El caso es que una amiga de Torrevieja que buscaba trabajo de camarera me ha contado esa situación: restauradores que no contratan o incluso se plantean despedir gente porque no hay tanta demanda. 

No se si es un caso particular o una tendencia.


----------



## casaire (2 Ago 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Idem Costa Dorada(Cambrils-Salou.....).
> 
> El sector turístico de la Costa Daurada confía en que los visitantes estatales y franceses ayuden a remontar las cifras de ocupación en agosto.
> 
> ...



ERES CONSCIENTE DE QUE EL TURISMO FRANCÉS ES UNA MIERDA, VERDAD?...


----------



## Tonimn (2 Ago 2022)

En la parte turística de Barcelona que cada vez es más, hay tropecientas personas cada pocos metros.
Y ya dicen que van a abrir como 500 restaurantes solo en Eixample. La expulsión de los barceloneses del centro para convertir Barcelona en parque de atracciones se acelera. Las oficinas y tiendas se están marchando a otros barrios, cerrando o vendiendo ya solo online. Solo va a haber hostelería, supermercats de pakistanís 24h, y ruido, delincuencia, suciedad, pobreza, paro... Y terrazas colapsando espacio, bicis y bici taxis y patinetes por las aceras.


----------



## elCañonero (2 Ago 2022)

Pues nada que sigan poniendo cualquier habitación de mierda a 100 euros la noche. 
No me nutre esto ni nada


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (2 Ago 2022)

La IA de Booking con sus subiditas se ha follado el sector turístico español. Sin malicia, eh!
Ahora a comprar gangas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Ago 2022)

Yo me he largado una semana de viaje y en los tres hoteles que he estado ninguno estaba lleno....tampoco estaban en la costa eso sí, en sitios como Mierdidorm supongo que estaran llenos...


----------



## Paranoias75 (2 Ago 2022)

Donde hay lleno es en los.sitios solo de extranjeros, en el resto han pinchado.


----------



## perrosno (2 Ago 2022)

Pues no se a que zona, me acaban de decir que Conil parece Benidorm.


----------



## Higadillas (2 Ago 2022)

Trabajo en el sector turístico en Aragón y confirmo que julio ha sido flojo, después de un mayo y un junio horrorosos. Agosto llenaremos por inercia pero está costando vender más que antes de la pandemia. A partir de la segunda semana de septiembre a sufrir


----------



## Murray's (2 Ago 2022)

Normal
La TV palmera tiene la orden dada de decir que todo es fabuloso, hay lleno total y todo DIOS se fué de vacaciones...


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Ago 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> En Antena 3 sí lo han dicho hoy, han salido empresarios de hostelería de varias zonas turísticas quejándose de la poca clientela de este año y de los muchos impuestos a los que tienen que hacer frente, de ahí que les resultaba imposible contratar personal.



Antena3 hace pocos días daba la noticia de que buena la epa y dando entrevistas de hemos contratado a no se cuentos nuevos, la típica camarera de me acaban de contratar, etc.

Nos mean en la cara, lo de las noticias de todos los canales ya se ha vuelto surrealista.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Voy a disfrutar caminando por una ciudad que es carísima para el español medio



Ok. A mí no me llamó mucho la atención pero sólo he estado superficialmente, tal vez es cuestión de explorarla.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ok. A mí no me llamó mucho la atención pero sólo he estado superficialmente, tal vez es cuestión de explorarla.



Pienso ir a club swinger  ¡si me dejan entrar claro!


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Pienso ir a club swinger  ¡si me dejan entrar claro!



Tanto jaleo para follarte una rubia de carnes flojas?


----------



## EL FARAON (2 Ago 2022)

...


----------



## kenny220 (2 Ago 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues no se a que zona, me acaban de decir que Conil parece Benidorm.



He Estado en Benidorm la semana pasada, la calle esa peatonal de solo restaurantes en levante muchos cerrados, los abiertos con 2 mesas ocupadas, los bares "ingleses" Pelaos, lo único que viene petado fue la calle que baja de la iglesia del casco viejo, y por cierto, más langostas y primos que guiris.

Por cierto solo 5 días, los primos se jactaba de llevar 15 días todo incluido plus.


----------



## mullban (2 Ago 2022)

De los medios ahora mismo no esperes escuchar otra cosa que el sector turístico está a tope, que la recuperación va lenta pero va, y que hace mucho calor. Mucho no, muchísimo. De la recuperación no diré nada, ya sabemos todos lo bien que va. Del calor diré que en el norte está lloviendo. Y ahí lo dejo. Y del turismo que es de lo que va el hilo os cuento.

El año pasado ponían por televisión que estaba a tope. Evidentemente para que la gente se cortara y es que recordemos que estábamos medio confinados aún. Tenía dudas de si ir o no, y en televisión dale que te pego que las playas estaban a tope, disuadiendo a la gente de apelotonarse. ME pongo a mirar cámaras web de playas por el mediterráneo (Benidorm, Alicante...) y veo que nada de nada. Ni a media asta. Reservo y tiro para allá una semana. Y efectivamente, a media asta no. Menos.

Este año que es de la recuperación económica del sector no me ha costado nada reservar a ultima hora. Tiré para Castellón con unos amigos. Y otros amigos fueron a la zona de Málaga. Ocupación al 90%. Los cojones. Bueno, sí, quiero decir, puede ser cierto pero es que muchísimos locales turísticos (hoteles, restaurantes...) no están abiertos. ¿Esto es la recuperación que dicen? Si por una parte los clientes no tienen pasta y por la otra los empresarios cierran ¿alguien me explica donde coño está la recuperación? Y así maquillan día a día los telediarios, la prensa y todo lo que se menea.


----------



## LUIS MARIN (2 Ago 2022)

Estoy en ibiza y al 95% todo pero pocos españoles


----------



## chainsaw man (2 Ago 2022)

A ver, por semana santa ya se analizo la situacion y era la siguiente:
-La oferta hotelera se iba a reducir un 30% con respecto a lo que habia antes de la pandemia, es decir el 30% de los hoteles han cerrado o algunos han reducido el numero de habitaciones.
-En semana santa iban a respetar los precios para animar a la gente a consumir, pero para vacaciones de verano los precios se ajustarian con respecto a la inflaccion.
Los datos de ocupacion los veremos a final de verano, pero viendo la subida de desempleados y el resto de cifras, me da a mi que de la recesion no nos salva ni el turismo por muy bien que se den las cifras.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Ago 2022)

mullban dijo:


> De los medios ahora mismo no esperes escuchar otra cosa que el sector turístico está a tope, que la recuperación va lenta pero va, y que hace mucho calor. Mucho no, muchísimo. De la recuperación no diré nada, ya sabemos todos lo bien que va. Del calor diré que en el norte está lloviendo. Y ahí lo dejo. Y del turismo que es de lo que va el hilo os cuento.
> 
> El año pasado ponían por televisión que estaba a tope. Evidentemente para que la gente se cortara y es que recordemos que estábamos medio confinados aún. Tenía dudas de si ir o no, y en televisión dale que te pego que las playas estaban a tope, disuadiendo a la gente de apelotonarse. ME pongo a mirar cámaras web de playas por el mediterráneo (Benidorm, Alicante...) y veo que nada de nada. Ni a media asta. Reservo y tiro para allá una semana. Y efectivamente, a media asta no. Menos.
> 
> Este año que es de la recuperación económica del sector no me ha costado nada reservar a ultima hora. Tiré para Castellón con unos amigos. Y otros amigos fueron a la zona de Málaga. Ocupación al 90%. Los cojones. Bueno, sí, quiero decir, puede ser cierto pero es que muchísimos locales turísticos (hoteles, restaurantes...) no están abiertos. ¿Esto es la recuperación que dicen? Si por una parte los clientes no tienen pasta y por la otra los empresarios cierran ¿alguien me explica donde coño está la recuperación? Y así maquillan día a día los telediarios, la prensa y todo lo que se menea.



Yo en Canarias y no vivo en en zona turística tiene pinta de petado, el lunes que ya mojo la patita por la zona turística os cuento como está el tema.

Yo el año pasado estuve en Madrid, en Castilla en agosto y me parecieron muy petados.

Me da la impresión que zonas que tienen un turismo muy guiri están petadas y otras con turismo nacional va a ser que menos.


----------



## Ally (2 Ago 2022)

Pues Rias Baixas a tope


----------



## perrosno (2 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> He Estado en Benidorm la semana pasada, la calle esa peatonal de solo restaurantes en levante muchos cerrados, los abiertos con 2 mesas ocupadas, los bares "ingleses" Pelaos, lo único que viene petado fue la calle que baja de la iglesia del casco viejo, y por cierto, más langostas y primos que guiris.
> 
> Por cierto solo 5 días, los primos se jactaba de llevar 15 días todo incluido plus.



Bueno, yo no he estado ni en uno ni en otro, me refería que me acababan de decir eso de Conil


----------



## kenny220 (2 Ago 2022)

Salamanca, muerta, no hay turistas de esos que no van a la playa. Y los de aquí se han marchado a los pueblos. 
Hostelería, julio, na, confirmado por suministrador de pan de hosteleria. Mayo, junio buenos, julio muerto.


----------



## remosinganas (2 Ago 2022)

Paranoias75 dijo:


> Donde hay lleno es en los.sitios solo de extranjeros, en el resto han pinchado.



totalmente , uno que vive en torroles...


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ago 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> De mi entorno muchos han cambiado el lugar de vacaciones, en lugar de ir al típico sitio de costa se han ido al interior o incluso al norte de España.
> 
> Vivo en un sitio no turistico, y lo normal en verano es que los gimnasios estén vacíos y todo lo contrario, están a tope de gente.
> 
> Lo de los precios de los hoteles ni idea del motivo, pero ves el dinero que te gastas en el hotel, en el gasoil y que obviamente vas a querer comer fuera y te sale una burrada... al final muchos se quedan en casa, y eso de ir y venir en el mismo día ni de coña, solo con lo que gastas en gasoil no compensa.



Que no sabes porque han subido? Te suena un incremento en el recibo de la luz del 150% ? Te suenan los nnuevos tramos de autónomos? Jder,que los costes de operación han crecido casi un 100%!


----------



## remosinganas (2 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo en Canarias y no vivo en en zona turística tiene pinta de petado, el lunes que ya mojo la patita por la zona turística os cuento como está el tema.
> 
> Yo el año pasado estuve en Madrid, en Castilla en agosto y me parecieron muy petados.
> 
> *Me da la impresión que zonas que tienen un turismo muy guiri están petadas y otras con turismo nacional va a ser que menos.*



din din , cierren el hilo , lo vivo todos los dias ..
guiris 97% , hispanicos solo los findes y de la periferia pueblerina de chanclas y tortillas , lo siento es lo que veo y lo digo


----------



## Karma bueno (2 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo estoy en el pueblo y hay más dominguero y urbanita de lo acostumbrado. Han venido en masa a ver si comen y beben barato al pueblo que no pisaron años porque se les quedaba pequeño.



en el pueblo el arcon de la abuela esta siempre lleno, y no hace falta pagar la O.R.A.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Si la cosa va mal, qué van a decir? Que da penica y que aunque vas a tener que hacer menos colas, que el derribo se palpa en el ambiente?


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> en el pueblo el arcon de la abuela esta siempre lleno, y no hace falta pagar la O.R.A.



Bien, pero no sólo es el pueblo de vuestra abuela. Al menos respetad a quien vive allí y tiene su trabajo y paga allí sus impuestos, que siempre lo dejáis todo lleno de mierda y os comportais como si fuera territorio sin ley


----------



## LordEntrophy (2 Ago 2022)

Por el norte está la cosa rara... Algunos sitios petados, como Santander, y otros con gente... pero poca gente en actividades de gastar pasta (restaurantes entre semana, barquitos quemando gasolina...).

Otros años la última semana de julio estaba la cosa chunga para aparcar, coger mesa, etc., incluso entre semana, y esta vez no, ni tampoco ahora en agosto.

La impresión que me da es que en ciertos sitios sigue acudiendo gente, pero ya no hay dinero para "quemar" impunemente. Quizás en ciudades costeras, al ser más grandes, se sigue teniendo suficiente gente en la hostelería, pero en sitios algo más pequeños, no. Veremos a lo largo de agosto cómo se va desenvolviendo la cosa.


----------



## Morototeo (2 Ago 2022)

iNTENTA BUSCAR ALGO PARA AHORA PARA AGOSTO, algo decente.. no vas a encontrar nada, te lo digo de buena mano. solo hoteles paco de mierda... busca algun apartamento en primera linea de playa, o algun hotel de los buenos.. no vas a encontrar nada, y si lo encuentras, a 500 euros la noche.
Entraremos en recesión, lo industrial cayendo con cojones, construccion caera, venta de coches, inmobiliario se ira a la mierda.. Pero el turismo, bares, discotecas, y restaurantes, NO CAERAN,, NO CAERAN, aunque vosotros querais, estamos en España, parece mentira que seais tan tontos... En la crisis de 2007-2008, no cayo ningun hotel.. otra cosa seria el tema restricciones de combustible, pero ya se estan poniendo medidas de viajes gratis en tren, etc...


----------



## cortoplacista (2 Ago 2022)

En España es la realidad la que miente.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Si no tienen reservas, igual están aparentando hezcased y subiendo precio a menos opciones. Ni idea


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

El caso es que ya no sólo es que la peña tenga o no para gastar, lo que no hay es ganas tampoco, que es terripla


----------



## Espeluznao (2 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.



En Castelldefels también están los hoteles al 65 - 70% como mucho. No hay más que mirar desde la playa cuántas habitaciones tienen la persiana bajada a primera hora de la tarde y contar... mejor dato de ocupación que ése... en "tiempo real" jaja


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (2 Ago 2022)

Higadillas dijo:


> Trabajo en el sector turístico en Aragón y confirmo que julio ha sido flojo, después de un mayo y un junio horrorosos. Agosto llenaremos por inercia pero está costando vender más que antes de la pandemia. A partir de la segunda semana de septiembre a sufrir



Hasta mil euros por noche he visto en algunos sitios¿Os volvisteis locos?


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Se ha maltratado mucho a la peña últimamente y eso se palpa en el ambiente


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (2 Ago 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Pues no se a que zona, me acaban de decir que Conil parece Benidorm.




Conil es turismo caro, la gente que maneja se la pela.


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Benidorl, pa las fechas que estamos, creo que parece zona confitada nivel alerta plandémica sólo sonbis esenciales o algo asín.


----------



## Piotr (2 Ago 2022)

Si pero los precios son una burrada. Llenan menos pero ganan más..


----------



## noseyo (2 Ago 2022)

La gente pide créditos basura para solo ir unos días y aparentar , no es la gente en vacaciones es el gasto que se hace en ellas , la gente no gasta ,terraza llena y la cerveza eterna


----------



## 《Judas》 (2 Ago 2022)

Y los 15 días de rigor se redusen a 7, 8...


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> Hace un par de meses miramos para escapar unos días a la zona de Barcelona (visitar amigos...), o Valencia como plan B, y tras mucho mirar estaba a precio de sangre de unicornio todo. Antros a precios de 4 estrellas.
> 
> Como en los medios decían que la gente estaba cancelando vacaciones... esperamos por si reaparecía algún hotel, y nada... al final y a última hora cogimos para la Coruña (a las afueras) y tan contentos.
> 
> ...



Los británicos siempre han veraneado en sitios más baratejos que su absurdamente caro país y no les ha ido nada mal.

La gente con pasta se puede permitir ir a destinos prime porque, no nos engañemos, cuando lo cobran y la gente va es por algo. Me fui un verano a Noruega 3 semanas y vaya vacaciones! Espectacular! Eso sí.. un pastizal que me dejé. El que se va a esquiar a Suiza es porque se lo puede permitir.. no va a llorar por los precios..

Por el contrario, el que tenga un presupuesto ajustado y quiera disfrutar tiene que pensar en Turquía, Túnez, Europa del Este.. sitios baratos, que es veraneo "estilo inglés". 

A los ingleses, alemanes etc no les gusta España... les gustan LOS PRECIOS más baratos, y poco más. Vienen unos días, se abrasan al sol, se ponen hasta arriba (últimamente de cerveza DEL SUPER), hacen un poco el burro y se vuelven tan contentos a sus países.. si tuvieran que VIVIR aquí no vendría ni Dios... a esa gente no le gusta el país, sólo la baratura... *ahora no funciona ni este turismo de mierda, porque es la gasolina y la cesta de la compra del super la que está vaciando los bolsillos de los curritos, y ya no les sobra, ni para irse de turismo baratejo.. tienen menos dinero disponible para gastar, y se aprietan el cinturón.*


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El caso es que una amiga de Torrevieja que buscaba trabajo de camarera me ha contado esa situación: restauradores que no contratan o incluso se plantean despedir gente porque no hay tanta demanda.
> 
> No se si es un caso particular o una tendencia.



Por eso han salido una mierda de datos de paro en Julio. Ha subido el paro por primera vez en 20 años porque el sector turístico, restauración, hoteles etc no está tirando. El gobierno ya no consigue que salgan buenos datos ni inventándoselos.. porque todo tiene un límite. 

Una cosa es sacar del paro a los "fijos discontinuos" y que todos conozcamos la trampa y otra es ya decir que baja el paro si ha subido una brutalidad, pongamos, en 100.000 personas... que será probablemente la realidad.. y lo han maquillado con "bajan las afiliaciones en 20.000 personas" y hay "3.000 parados más"... como los "uno o dos" casos de COVID.


----------



## Thom son (3 Ago 2022)

Aquí miente todo el mundo. Hace apenas un mes salían por TV hosteleros diciendo que no encontraban mano de obra para atender tanta demanda como tenían y ahora resulta que hay miles de curritos de ese sector en paro porque no existe tal demanda.


----------



## peterr (3 Ago 2022)

Si gente hay, pero yo que conozco la afluencia típica en estas fechas, y es muy inferior a lo normal.

El otro día fui a la playa de los Alemanes en Zahara de los Atunes que es imposible aparcar, aparque al lado de la playa de primeras, y así con todo. Se palpa la poca afluencia.
Si te ponen en la tele la imagen de la playa un domingo con todos los autóctonos, más los que están de vacaciones, claro que se ve mucha gente. Pero la realidad no es esa.
Si ha subido el desempleo en Julio después de 20 años, por algo será.


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> En la crisis de 2007-2008, no cayo ningun hotel.. otra cosa seria el tema restricciones de combustible, pero ya se estan poniendo medidas de viajes gratis en tren, etc...



Claro que caen, pero no lo publicitan.. los malvenden. Los propietarios venden los hoteles, a family office, a fondos etc y los venden "de rebajas" pero eso no te lo van a contar los periódicos ni el "telediario del régimen" de RTVE.


----------



## koul (3 Ago 2022)

iases dijo:


> Yo también he estado en Cádiz y mi impresión es justo la contraria



Eso no vende en este foro.


----------



## LMLights (3 Ago 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Pues las ciudades parece que estan mas vacias asi que a lo mejor la gente se ha ido a los pueblos



¿Veranear en el Pueblo y subir fotos photochopeadas de Cancún en Instagram? ¿Eso se hace? !!!!! 









AUPA ETXEBESTE


AUPA ETXEBESTE




ok.ru


----------



## arangul (3 Ago 2022)

en benidorm este sabado a las 13h los locales daban pena,la zona guiri lo mismo penita pena
la hosteleria va patinar este verano por aqui


----------



## ComTrololo (3 Ago 2022)

Me da a mi que todos han hecho el petate y se han ido de viaje a otro pais ahora que se puede, se ha abierto la veda. 

Ejemplos: apartamento en playa zona familiar, normalmente suele hacer full en julio y agosto, este año no lo han ocupado a la primera, les ha costado bastante calzar agosto y solo con una quincena. El ultimo fin de semana de Agosto, sorprendentemente vacios.

Turista que pide ayuda por la calle, Brazil de origen, se va a dormir a barrio currela a un hostalillo. Viene con petate asi que ese perfil no va a restaurante.

Zona centro, Julio, hotel top (4 estrellas), todo el dia con ambientazo de gente, colas para entrar en tiendas no para pobres, rooftops a reventar por la noche,… Zona del puerto a petar, restaurantes caros lo mismo…obviamente autoctonos pocos.


----------



## arangul (3 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El caso es que una amiga de Torrevieja que buscaba trabajo de camarera me ha contado esa situación: restauradores que no contratan o incluso se plantean despedir gente porque no hay tanta demanda.
> 
> No se si es un caso particular o una tendencia.



en alicante la hosteleria va patinar este verano,


----------



## Critikalspanish (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## arangul (3 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Benidorm vacío y Madrid más lleno que nunca.
> 
> Menudos troleros.



las playas y los paseos centricos llenos,pero en los locales hosteleros encuentras hueco o mesa libre sin problema


----------



## dalmore_12y (3 Ago 2022)

En tv solo meten publirreportajes de operación salida, peña llegando a la playa, peña volviéndose de la playa, cervecitas, etc etc 
Hay que mantener alto el ánimo del remero


----------



## Nickeback (3 Ago 2022)

En mi caso poco puedo deciros. No he ido a ningún lado


----------



## mullban (3 Ago 2022)

Ally dijo:


> Pues Rias Baixas a tope



A ver yo estuve este fin de semana y reservé el mismo día en O Grove. Vale que los hoteles con mejor relación calidad/precio ya han volado pero si buscas hay. En Sanxenxo sí creo que ya no hay nada salvo vacantes de ultima hora. Bueno, pues por toda la zona se ve mucha gente de fuera pero nacional y que principalmente viene a........................


























... comer y terrazear. 

Es decir, y esto aplicable a la zona de costa desde arriba también, desde Arosa y algo más, las terrazas llenas, sí, y para comer o reservas o esperas, pero después de eso la gente normalmente pasea, o van a visitar sitios. Pero que son cuatro gatos, vaya. La playa es para hacerse un selfie y marcharse. Razón no les falta porque el agua en esa zona jode, pero cuesta creer que se llene todo lo que sea capaz de cocinar o poner cervezas (insisto: TODO) y después es como si desaparecieran.

Cuando visité las Islas Cies pude ver un desfile de personas que bajaban del barco para ir a la playa de Rodes (la que una revista consideró la mejor playa del mundo) para hacerse selfies y dar la vuelta para la zona del barco a embarcar en el primero que bajase. Ahora la cosa parece que funciona así. Si no hay foto es que no ha existido. Es que luego hablas con la gente y le preguntas cosas de donde ha estado para después ir tú, joder y no saben nada pero la foto la han publicado en 19 redes sociales diferentes,


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Ago 2022)

Si quereis formaros vuestra propia opinion es suficiente con mirar en un portal de reservas


----------



## yixikh (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## loveisintheair (3 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> El Norte de España siempre ha sido muy turístico, no sé por qué pones "incluso"....
> 
> Ah, y más caro que otras zonas.



Efectivamente.
El sur para Semana Santa.
Para el verano, el norte.


----------



## loveisintheair (3 Ago 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Aqui solo se largan langostos y el resto a morirse de asco



Doy fe.
El 26 de julio cogí un tren a Santander y la inmensa mayoría de los viajeros eran pensionistas.


----------



## explorador (3 Ago 2022)

Mi pueblo de la costa de Asturias, lleno a reventar desde el fin de semana pasado y dura hasta después del 15, como todos los años, hoy intentando reservar mesa para cenar el jueves, tuvimos que preguntar en tres sitios, para viernes y sábado las tenemos reservadas desde la semana pasada, si no no cenamos


----------



## Kreonte (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Pero eso irá por zonas. Con las olas de calor que ha habido no creo que sea tan apetecible ir al sur; en cambio, en el norte seguramente han subido. En Galicia se hablaba que la ocupación hotelera rondaba el 95%


----------



## Fermoselle (3 Ago 2022)

granville dijo:


> que ciudad exactamente, yo Madrid estos dias que en Agosto deberia estar para poder rodar Walking Dead la veo con bastante gente, no llena pero no lo vacia que recuerdo en otros agosto que estabas solo, solo.



Pedi cita para el medico y me la han dado para el 16 de agosto .... en mi vida habia visto algo asì......


----------



## Ungaunga (3 Ago 2022)

Con 10% de inflación y sin subida salarial, la gente consume un 10% menos de bienes y servicios. Como no van a dejar de ir a trabajar, pagar el alquiler y comer, se caen las vacaciones.


----------



## Esflinter (3 Ago 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Eso tambien lo intuía yo y lo estaba diciendo estos días. Creo que este año las playas y hoteles estan mas vacios que nunca y que todo lo que cuentan en telementiras es obviamente mentira.



Booking también miente, aja


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tanto jaleo para follarte una rubia de carnes flojas?



¡Ya veremos!


----------



## hijodepantera (3 Ago 2022)

Me muevo entre Lloret y Calella y el pinchazo es de órdago. 
También soy fan del motor sport USA y no sé la razón pero circuitos con poca asistencia cuándo lo normal allí son llenazos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Ago 2022)

Lo que ha fallado es el turismo guiri, el patrio estará en un 80-90% con respecto a otros años. 

Todavía falta mucho para recuperar los 83.000.000 de turistas del año 2019


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo estoy en el pueblo y hay más dominguero y urbanita de lo acostumbrado. Han venido en masa a ver si comen y beben barato al pueblo que no pisaron años porque se les quedaba pequeño.



Cada vez tengo más claro que el urbanita es más paleto que todas las cosas... Que me pongan la sabiduría de alguien curtido de pueblo antes que la de esos comodones. Se piensan que en los pueblos todavía se caga en los corrales.


----------



## PalPueblo (3 Ago 2022)

Pueblo del interior, centro oeste peninsular.

Julio bastante malo, en restauración a la hora de comer siempre encuentras sitio.

La gente piensa que después de la moda de la pandemia ahora la gente se ha ido a las playas y al extranjero.


----------



## Don Vito (3 Ago 2022)

granville dijo:


> que ciudad exactamente, yo Madrid estos dias que en Agosto deberia estar para poder rodar Walking Dead la veo con bastante gente, no llena pero no lo vacia que recuerdo en otros agosto que estabas solo, solo.



Correcto. Y el metro da más asco este mes de agosto que otros meses de agosto que yo recuerde. Más petardos de gente que un agosto normal.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (3 Ago 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Me muevo entre Lloret y Calella y el pinchazo es de órdago.
> También soy fan del motor sport USA y no sé la razón pero circuitos con poca asistencia cuándo lo normal allí son llenazos.



yo me mueve entre blanes y cadaques y la gente esta tocada del ala.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

¿Los medios palmeros mintiendo? No puede ser...


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> yo me mueve entre blanes y cadaques y la gente esta tocada del ala.



Están ben tocats per la tramontana...


----------



## Paranoias75 (3 Ago 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> totalmente , uno que vive en torroles...



En Mallorca tontorrón.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (3 Ago 2022)

Lo que si te puedo decir es que los precios son un 40% más caro que el año pasado 

Así que muy mal no estarán 

Va a ir a un Hotel su puta madre


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (3 Ago 2022)

Offtopic, como soy un remero premium, me he sacrificado por vosotros...
Ahora voy en el Metro a trabajar, siempre en agosto vamos cuatro en el metro y ahora va hasta la bandera, desconozco si será por los precios del carburante o la gente ha preferido trabajar en agosto para ahorrar dinero en vacaciones....
Disfrutad de las vacaciones!!!
Un saludo y cuidaos!!!


----------



## EDV (3 Ago 2022)

Zona de Cantabria está a reventar. El otro día quisimos encargar un arroz y nos dijeron que no tenían una paellera libre hasta mitad de semana. Colas en cajeros, panaderías, etc


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (3 Ago 2022)

Zona Javea, Denia, Altea , Moraira, Calpe ... A REVENTAR


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El caso es que una amiga de Torrevieja que buscaba trabajo de camarera me ha contado esa situación: restauradores que no contratan o incluso se plantean despedir gente porque no hay tanta demanda.
> 
> No se si es un caso particular o una tendencia.



Los datos del paro de Julio no mienten.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bladu (3 Ago 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> En Antena 3 sí lo han dicho hoy, han salido empresarios de hostelería de varias zonas turísticas quejándose de la poca clientela de este año y de los muchos impuestos a los que tienen que hacer frente, de ahí que les resultaba imposible contratar personal.




Como ? Pero no sé estaban peleando para contratar camareros ..... En fin cuanta hipocresía


----------



## bladu (3 Ago 2022)

Rauxa dijo:


> Barcelona está lleno, pero claro, el 30% de los hoteles ya no abrió después de la pandemia.




Eso es cierto muy cierto. La oferta hotelera en este pais ya no es la que era antes de la prepandemia


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Ago 2022)

Ayer reconoció explícitamente el ministro de viva voz que la campaña turística ha pinchado.


----------



## rulifu (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Por qué mientes? Yo estuve hace 2 semanas por Cádiz y cercanía y estaba todo lleno.


----------



## Cabrejas (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Hay mucho dinero como para ir a una playa de España, este año la gente se está pegando viajazos, no había visto cosa igual... se nota que sobra mucha pasta de la pandemia y tocarán 2 o 3 años de despilfarro y es normal. Yo voy a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Kapitoh (3 Ago 2022)

Pero si los propios medios se desmienten a si mismos cuando sacan a la tipica reportera en la playa y solo hay una fila de sombrillas, cuando otros años las sombrillas llegaban hasta el paseo maritimo de muchas ciudades. El que se siga creyendo lo que dice la tele, tiene un problema serio.


----------



## Termes (3 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Los británicos siempre han veraneado en sitios más baratejos que su absurdamente caro país y no les ha ido nada mal.
> 
> La gente con pasta se puede permitir ir a destinos prime porque, no nos engañemos, cuando lo cobran y la gente va es por algo. Me fui un verano a Noruega 3 semanas y vaya vacaciones! Espectacular! Eso sí.. un pastizal que me dejé. El que se va a esquiar a Suiza es porque se lo puede permitir.. no va a llorar por los precios..
> 
> ...



Lo gracioso del tema _(sin pretender dármelas)_ es que realmente presupuesto tengo para hacer vacaciones caras digamos, cosa que de vez en cuando se hace; pero lo que ocurre es que al igual que no compro un pantalón vaquero de 300€ así porque así, no pienso pagar a 150 o más la noche sin desayuno en hospedajes Paco de Barna. Porque conozco los destinos y lo que ofertan. 

Si me voy a Dinamarca voy "mentalmente" con otro presupuesto, pero de ahí a pagar lo que algunos están pidiendo especialmente en era COVID hay un mundo.

*El problema real de estos sitios es que están siendo habilitados para que vayan sólo los extranjeros (engañados) y no los nacionales*. 
Ya pasó con la hostelería de los barrios turísticos, que se adaptaron a los de afuera, echando a los residentes. Ahora nos ha tocado a los nacionales en determinados destinos, y aunque parezca un lloro, es más bien un toque de atención... si un día fallan los extranjeros, igual se encuentran a nacionales que ya no les interesa su producto, pues se han fidelizado a otro... como cuando en las Ramblas pedían a los vecinos que comieran paellas para poder tener el negocio abierto y éstos pasaron de ellos, a sabiendas que en varios meses volverían a dejarlos de lado. 

Por ese coste me hago lugares la mar de interesantes. Este año por ejemplo ha sido Praga 3 noches y Coruña otras 3. 
Coste inferior a Barcelona y pasarme por Valencia (ahorro al cambiar avión lowcost por coche en la primera parte del viaje y en hospedajes) y son destinos geniales. A mí que me lo expliquen


----------



## algala (3 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que el urbanita es más paleto que todas las cosas... Que me pongan la sabiduría de alguien curtido de pueblo antes que la de esos comodones. Se piensan que en los pueblos todavía se caga en los corrales.



Amigo, se ha puesto usted la boina?

Putos paletos, y que yo tenga que irme al 50% en IRPF para que esté señor tenga servicios públicos...


----------



## Ally (3 Ago 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pero eso irá por zonas. Con las olas de calor que ha habido no creo que sea tan apetecible ir al sur; en cambio, en el norte seguramente han subido. En Galicia se hablaba que la ocupación hotelera rondaba el 95%



En Galicia muchísima gente, a veces no encuentras ni para cenar ni para comer sin reserva en según qué zonas, las tiendas tb llenas, no veo tanta gente ni en prepandemia, y ojo q no está nada barato... Tb es cierto q está haciendo un tiempo muy bueno y eso atrae, sin ser el calor del sur claro


----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

Donde yo voy, el hotel son dos edificios, este año solo hay un edificio abierto, el otro está al 100% , estadísticamente el hotel está al 100% aunque en realidad esté al 50% porque el otro al eštar cerrado no cuenta, no sé si tendrá algo que ver, pero el precio es el doble que había en 2019, pero el doble .
Los empleados que ya conocemos nos cuentan que la dirección se ha pasado subiendo precios, dicen que ya que habíamos ahorrado en pandemias y sabiendo que teníamos dinero y ganas de gastar , ahora sabían que íbamos a pagar lo que fuese


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Ago 2022)

La costa del sol está petadísima de gente

Pero aquí solo vienen a dar por culo: a llenar las carreteras, las playas, supermercados , farmacias y gasolineras.

En restaurantes y chiringuitos no hay tanta gente, en los hoteles ni idea, pero imagino que el plan de la mayoría es alojarse en casa de familiares, estar con el coche de un lado a otro y comer del supermercado.

Hasta los webos de tiesos y porculeros


----------



## geremi (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Ayer llamé yo para reservar una cena en Chiclana y completo me dijeron, está La Barrosa a tope, como siempre.


----------



## geremi (3 Ago 2022)

iases dijo:


> Yo también he estado en Cádiz y mi impresión es justo la contraria



Tal cual, más petado que nunca.


----------



## remosinganas (3 Ago 2022)

Paranoias75 dijo:


> En Mallorca tontorrón.



tu de comprension lectora poquito , te daba la razon tontaina ..
al ignore


----------



## geremi (3 Ago 2022)

Don Vito dijo:


> Correcto. Y el metro da más asco este mes de agosto que otros meses de agosto que yo recuerde. Más petardos de gente que un agosto normal.



Hombre, que Ayuso haya reducido los trenes un 10% también tendrá algo que ver.


----------



## geremi (3 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Zona Javea, Denia, Altea , Moraira, Calpe ... A REVENTAR



Imposible... que lo dice burbuja.


----------



## Gorkako (3 Ago 2022)

En Madrid se nota el tráfico demasiado para ser agosto... no es buena señal.


----------



## Autómata (3 Ago 2022)

Se va a ir expulsando a los locales del turismo nacional, lo que estamos viendo es una sustitución. Viene gente de economías con buenos sueldos donde se pueden actualizar los salarios al IPC y el local se ve desplazado. Para ellos es una ganga. En la República Dominicana los locales tampoco acceden a los resorts de extranjeros (es un ejemplo extremo pero se tiende a ello), a no ser para servirles. ..... putas y camareros.


----------



## Tratante (3 Ago 2022)

Será en tu zona..., Galicia costa está diría que incluso más petada que de costumbre por estas fechas.


----------



## Horwich (3 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Será en tu zona..., Galicia costa está diría que incluso más petada que de costumbre por estas fechas.



Doy fe. Este fin de semana no pudimos comer en la costa norte. Todos los sitios decentes llenos. Santiago hasta la bandera. Muros petardo. Yo la crisis no la he visto todavía.


----------



## laresial (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre está llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando te gobiernan criminales genocidas que dicen que los negros que violan las fronteras y los ninis moros que persiguen as las españolas con un machete al grito de racista racista dame un sigaro, son los que van a pagarnos las pensiones...
Y se subvenciona todo con deuda publica.

Que luego no funciona.

Pero la culpa es de Franco, y los fascistas, los malditos españoles y del heteropatriarcado.


----------



## geremi (3 Ago 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Booking también miente, aja



Efectivamente, booking también debe estar en el ajo y miente jajajjaja


----------



## Bloperas (3 Ago 2022)

Los pueblos de interior que frecuento están más llenos que otros años. Todo ocupado, casas rurales, hoteles y tal... La gente se busca cosas más económicas y no por ello peores!

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orgelmeister (3 Ago 2022)

La semana que he estado por ahí, mi impresión es que muy poco movimiento, para suerte mía.

Es decir, hay gente. Pero este finde pasado (que pertenece tanto a Julio cómo a Agosto) pensé que estaría todo imposible de gente y para nada.

Está vez si va a ser en Octubre.

Deberíamos ahorcar a Antonio con su corbata.


----------



## Orgelmeister (3 Ago 2022)

EDV dijo:


> Zona de Cantabria está a reventar. El otro día quisimos encargar un arroz y nos dijeron que no tenían una paellera libre hasta mitad de semana. Colas en cajeros, panaderías, etc



Puedes decir la zona concreta?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> Por ese coste me hago lugares la mar de interesantes. Este año por ejemplo ha sido Praga 3 noches y Coruña otras 3.
> Coste inferior a Barcelona y pasarme por Valencia (ahorro al cambiar avión lowcost por coche en la primera parte del viaje y en hospedajes) y son destinos geniales. A mí que me lo expliquen



Cómo está Praga hoy día? Yo estuve hace como 20 años y era baratísimo.. aparte de que las checas están como un tren 



Termes dijo:


> *El problema real de estos sitios es que están siendo habilitados para que vayan sólo los extranjeros (engañados) y no los nacionales*.



Barcelona, Baleares, Canarias, y ahora ya Málaga y Cádiz son así.. nadie en su sano juicio pagaría los precios que piden los de los hoteles o los restaurantes en esos sitios.. 

Barcelona está que da pena, es una ciudad que lleva yendo a peor 25 años, con lo cual imagínate... drogatas por las calles, gente con la mirada de locos perdidos empujando un carrito, moronegrada, menas... en fin.. para no pisar.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

Canarias a tope


----------



## HaSTaTvS (3 Ago 2022)

Me he venido a Gandía unos días con mi pareja.

Siendo Gandía y las fechas que son, hay gente pero no hay masificación. Hemos podido aparcar en la calle, esta mañana hemos desayunado en el buffet del hotel y la mitad de las mesas vacías, estamos comiendo y cenando sin reserva, en la playa hay espacio de sobra, voy a coger una cerveza al chiringuito y no tengo que esperar colas.


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

sada dijo:


> Canarias a tope



No iría a Canarias ni con tu dinero... menudo shithole. Y los canarios son insoportables..


----------



## apolyon (3 Ago 2022)

De este tema controlo..y os digo que los hoteles se llenan pero más lento, hay más anulaciones, agosto si tiene un lleno total , Julio no..en los pueblos del norte más gente que se acopla en la casa de unos familiares,,que como son de pueblo son tontos y les llenan el buche gratis,,,y con lo que se ahorran van a cenar por ahí. Yo este año no voy a ningún lado, eso sí, ayer pagué una comida para dos de 250 merkels,,bugre de dos kilos,,, y tan pichi


----------



## f700b (3 Ago 2022)

Pues bien caros que están los hoteles


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2022)

Los borregos siempre pueden organizar unas vacaciones en su balcón aplaudiendo, es lo menos que se merecen.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> No iría a Canarias ni con tu dinero... menudo shithole. Y los canarios son insoportables..



Tu te lo pierdes. Clima primaveral en la ciudad de Las Palmas


----------



## peterr (3 Ago 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Por qué mientes? Yo estuve hace 2 semanas por Cádiz y cercanía y estaba todo lleno.



Si está todo lleno, porque es la primera vez que sube el paro en Julio desde hace 20 años.
No se Rick, algo no cuadra.


----------



## apolyon (3 Ago 2022)

el norte, sobre todo Asturias es la mejor opción ..el clima este año brutal, sol , duermes de p.m, pescado y mariscado, sidra a bien escanciada, buen carácter del asturiano..playa, montaña,,,hay que estar del ala para ir a Alicante


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

sada dijo:


> Tu te lo pierdes. Clima primaveral en la ciudad de Las Palmas



Te refieres a la panza de burra? 

Ir en verano a Las Palmas ciudad.. eso no se le ocurre a nadie.


----------



## Rilakkuma (3 Ago 2022)

Levante de Alicante hasta València lleno total y récord de precios. Hay un margen tremendo para bajar precios si la cosa decayera en septiembre.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2022)

En el País Vasco, el PNV nos tiene metidos en casa a las 12:00. 

Es literalmente imposible ir a cenar a ningún sitio fuera de casa. 

Eso sí, lluvia de millones para los entes amigos que promueven el turismo y la gastronomía de kalidak.

Ben y kuentalo.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

Generalmente veraneo durante dos meses y combino extranjero y península.
Y lo que llevo viendo es todo a tope. Ah y la venta de viviendas a un rito imparable. Aún ayer me contaron un caso de un cercano que tenía apalabrada una vivienda y el finde la subieron 40.000€ Y perdió la operación


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

La gente de mi entorno ( la que suele viajar) este año igual. Destinos varios como Zahara, Tenerife, Portugal, Italia


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Te refieres a la panza de burra?
> 
> Ir en verano a Las Palmas ciudad.. eso no se le ocurre a nadie.



Claro por eso está todo a tope.


----------



## peterr (3 Ago 2022)

Si está todo tan lleno, ¿porque es la primera vez que sube el paro en Julio después de 20 años?
Porque no estará tan lleno como dicen, ni hacen falta tantos camareros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Ago 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> De este tema controlo..y os digo que los hoteles se llenan pero más lento, hay más anulaciones, agosto si tiene un lleno total , Julio no..en los pueblos del norte más gente que se acopla en la casa de unos familiares,,que como son de pueblo son tontos y les llenan el buche gratis,,,y con lo que se ahorran van a cenar por ahí. Yo este año no voy a ningún lado, eso sí, ayer pagué una comida para dos de 250 merkels,,bugre de dos kilos,,, y tan pichi



Menudo paupérrimo pajafanteas 250 con una Charo y no sales de hezpein. Loser es poco.


----------



## Ally (3 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Será en tu zona..., Galicia costa está diría que incluso más petada que de costumbre por estas fechas.



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que el urbanita es más paleto que todas las cosas... Que me pongan la sabiduría de alguien curtido de pueblo antes que la de esos comodones. Se piensan que en los pueblos todavía se caga en los corrales.



Ya en los pueblos tienes los mismos elementos de confort que en cualquier piso de ciudad. Y hay pueblos que hacen de "miniciudades" donde se concentran todos los servicios de la zona.


----------



## aeagleinmyflag (3 Ago 2022)

La gente sí que ha salido de vacaciones, pero como es normal, gastando lo justo. Hay mucha segunda residencia en zonas costeras ( Costa del Sol es donde vivo yo), por 100 pavos de gasoil no se queda la gente muriéndose de asco en Madrid y pa tirar de Mercadona quedándose en casa , pues le piden al cuñao el piso para 3 días y compran en el Mercadona de aquí . Este verano los bares y restaurantes típicos de españoles se ven más flojitos y mucha gente cenando en la terraza del propio piso. Claro que también va por zonas.. no es lo mismo puerto Banús que Torremolinos. Los bares de guiris siguen estando hasta los huevos , como todos los años. Salir a cenar fuera no es una necesidad y a día de hoy, la playa y el paseo marítimo siguen siendo gratis.


----------



## peterr (3 Ago 2022)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> La gente sí que ha salido de vacaciones, pero como es normal, gastando lo justo. Hay mucha segunda residencia en zonas costeras ( Costa del Sol es donde vivo yo), por 100 pavos de gasoil no se queda la gente muriéndose de asco en Madrid y pa tirar de Mercadona quedándose en casa , pues le piden al cuñao el piso para 3 días y compran en el Mercadona de aquí . Este verano los bares y restaurantes típicos de españoles se ven más flojitos y mucha gente cenando en la terraza del propio piso. Claro que también va por zonas.. no es lo mismo puerto Banús que Torremolinos. Los bares de guiris siguen estando hasta los huevos , como todos los años. Salir a cenar fuera no es una necesidad y a día de hoy, la playa y el paseo marítimo siguen siendo gratis.



Eso es, no se dice que este vacío, gente hay. Pero no lo que nos están vendiendo, de hoteles llenos nada. En la zona de Alicante muchos tienen apartamentos en propiedad y luego están los guiris.
A partir de ahí, la playa es gratis y pasear también, pero en zonas más caras, se está notando la caída.
Es lógico, la inflación está haciendo pupa.


----------



## rioskunk (3 Ago 2022)

Santiago de Compostela-> No hay dinero, los grandes hoteles más caros pinchan en un verano récord de turistas por el Año Santo


Mal julio para los grandes hoteles de Santiago: «A la ciudad le falta contenido» IRIA RAMOS / I. C.SANTIAGO / LA VOZ SANTIAGO · Exclusivo suscriptores La directiva de Unión Hotelera Compostela está formada por Luisa Lorenzo (Hotel Quinta da Auga) como presidenta; José Antonio Liñares Bar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mikiflush (3 Ago 2022)

Acabo de reservar 6 días en Málaga, y el precio ha subido un 70% más respecto a hace 2-3 años.

Es el último año que les mantengo, que paguen los guiris esta fiesta.


----------



## Termes (3 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Cómo está Praga hoy día? Yo estuve hace como 20 años y era baratísimo.. aparte de que las checas están como un tren



Nos encantó, una ciudad muy monumental, la verdad. Y las mujeres, y hombres según mi acompañante, igualmente de monumentales.
Ciudad para caminar, comer en la calle, pasear y pasear debido al buen clima de esta época del año. Genial para un finde largo.



















Curioso su inmigración, mis ojos no están hechos a ellos y no sé distinguirlos bien. Lógicamente no hay negros, moros o sudamericanos liándola, pues es un país con sueldos bajos en comparación con otros países fronterizos (sin efecto llamada). La gente de afuera lo son de Eslovenia, Ucrania, seguidos de vietnamitas, sí como lo oyes, 80k a 100k en todo el país (por lo visto décadas atrás hubo acuerdos comerciales y de inmigración en era comunista). Los vagabundos que veías eran claramente alcohólicos, no molestaban, de rodillas pidiendo y sin acercarse a la gente.

En temporada alta al menos el centro, que es bien grande, está lleno lleno de visitantes, para mi gusto demasiados. Todo gente de cierto nivel, y en general turista de 25 a 40 años, con un hijo, 3 amigas... ambiente agradable, familiar, buen rollo (día y noche, hasta pasada la media noche, no salí de fiesta).
La comida local, y en zona agradable; no es barato en plan 5€, pero tampoco sales a 20 por persona. Me moví un poco también por las afueras y las viviendas no ya en plan señoriales año 18XX del centro, se veían muy comunistas, sin ascensor. Imagino allí viva la gente "normal".






Muy buen transporte, si sacas vuelo lowcost merece la pena la escapada. Cómodo de ciudad al aeroperto (apenas 1.5€ por trayecto vía google maps bus+tranvía). Caminé casi todo el tiempo, cero uso de traslados internos. Cambiar dinero de 50€ en 50 fue muy sencillo.

Pero no puedo dar una valoración con base, pues es temporada alta y sólo 3 noches.
Hace tiempo lo había mirado para verlo en Navidad, pero era realmente caro. Esta vez me pareció también elevado de precio, pero por Booking saqué finalmente a 75€ con desayuno, en una buena zona de cierto nivel y tranquila; pero fue tras mucho buscar, que parece 100 era lo más abundante y no lo valían. Olvidaba comebntar que la cerveza es más barata que un refresco o el agua, así que Urquells a dolor.
Repetiría más alante con los años sin duda. 

Ahora que Coruña a 53€ con desayunos, y conociendo la zona se "recupera" el ligero ascenso de precio de Praga. Este año tocó combinado de viaje cultural+gastronómico con playa del norte. Todo sumado es menos que las 6 noches, o casi 4 ya... de viaje por el este de España que había tanteado,


----------



## Ederall (3 Ago 2022)

Málaga está petada de guiris.


----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

sada dijo:


> Claro por eso está todo a tope.



Los canarios deben estar muy desesperados para tratar de promocionarse en foros como burbuja.

Creo que no has pisado Gran Canaria en tu vida porque, repito, nadie que conozca la isla se iría a veranear a *la ciudad de Las Palmas en agosto:

"*Panza de burro es el término con el que se suele aludir en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria al *cielo nublado o mar de nubes que puede verse durante muchos días del estío*."


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver , es imposible mantener un hotel con dos meses buenos, muchas veces un 80% de ocupacion


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Espeluznao (3 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144618



Ahí falta el incremento de patrimonio de Irena Montera y el Chepas.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (3 Ago 2022)

Mallorca todo está petado, como siempre


----------



## |||||||| (3 Ago 2022)

Irse de vacaciones es de pobres y esclavos.

Los hombres libres viajamos -que no vacacionamos- cuando nos sale de la polla. No dependemos que un jefecillo o una empresa de mierda nos de permiso para pirarnos a lugares masivos con otros desgraciados a sacar fotos, dormir en camas lefadas y hacer cola para comer.

A remar, putos.


----------



## Relisys (3 Ago 2022)

Se esta produciendo un trasvase de manera que los destinos mas low-cost estan llenos o al menos han mantenido ocupacion, pero lo mas caros o elitistas, Cadiz es un buen ejemplo, si estan notando mas. 

Precisamente hoy me comentaba mi vecino que veranea en el Algarve todos los años (su mujer es de alli) que hay muchisima menos gente. Eso si, los precios bastante mas altos, aun asi.


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

G


Espeluznao dijo:


> Los canarios deben estar muy desesperados para tratar de promocionarse en foros como burbuja.
> 
> Creo que no has pisado Gran Canaria en tu vida porque, repito, nadie que conozca la isla se iría a veranear a *la ciudad de Las Palmas en agosto:
> 
> "*Panza de burro es el término con el que se suele aludir en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria al *cielo nublado o mar de nubes que puede verse durante muchos días del estío*."



a ver qué no todo el mundo busca sol radiante. No todo el mundo busca lo mismo. El año pasado estuve en el sur y en agosto es demasiado calor para mi. Conozco perfectamente la isla de cabo a rabo. Y también su mercado inmobiliario


----------



## sada (3 Ago 2022)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Mallorca todo está petado, como siempre



El que fue mi jefe está por ahí y me cuenta lo mismo


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (3 Ago 2022)

La ocupación de las casas rurales en Aragón desciende un 20% en julio respecto a 2021


El número de plazas ocupadas se ha movido entre un 50 y un 60% | Julio ha sido un mes "flojo", pero se confía en agosto, apuntan desde la Federación Argonesa de Turismo Rural




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## Soy forero (3 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy por Salou y lo mismo, mucha menos gente que el año pasado


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (3 Ago 2022)

En Roquetas anoche, dos horas esperando pa sentarme en un restaurante. Será que yo también soy periodista, sin enterarme.


----------



## snoopi (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre están llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo en mi zona. Playa por la mitad incluso fin es de semana, nada de doblar mesas o filas para comer, habituales siempre y hosteleros amigos llorando, q se sientan 6 con 6 calas y unas doble de bravas. 
Así no pueden mantener local y personal. 
La tele a mentir como siempre. 
En tele5 ha salido hoy uno diciendo lo obvio , algun sitio lleno pero gasto mínimo. Le han cortado


----------



## jota1971 (3 Ago 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Joder...Como os gustan las aventuras de riesgo extremo..... ir a Barcelona de vacaciones es como ir a Ciudad Juarez de resort.



????? Ciudad Juárez esta llena de guiris color gamba como Barcelona ?? Creo que te equivocas....¿Eres mexicano?


----------



## mikasa (3 Ago 2022)

A lo mejor se vienen todos en masa en septiembre, cuando a los alemanes les empiece a hacer frio y tengan la calefacción restringida? Me lo comentaban hace poco, no sé, que hay gente que está esperando a ver si los guiris rentistas se vienen a pasar aqui el invierno,


----------



## snoopi (3 Ago 2022)

Relisys dijo:


> Se esta produciendo un trasvase de manera que los destinos mas low-cost estan llenos o al menos han mantenido ocupacion, pero lo mas caros o elitistas, Cadiz es un buen ejemplo, si estan notando mas.
> 
> Precisamente hoy me comentaba mi vecino que veranea en el Algarve todos los años (su mujer es de alli) que hay muchisima menos gente. Eso si, los precios bastante mas altos, aun asi.



El año pasado 12 euros.

Este año 15 euros y otros 16 mas las bebidas. 

Fin de semana más. 

Claro, q va la mitad de gente... Y como puede ser eso


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (3 Ago 2022)

Fin de semana pasado en Santa Pola, sabado por la noche, vamos sin reserva a un restaurante casi a pie de playa, donde siempre se come de lujo. Aun sin reserva tenemos una mesa, y durante la cena escuchando al camarero vemos que se les caen 3 reservas. La gente ya no tiene un duro.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Hasta mil euros por noche he visto en algunos sitios¿Os volvisteis locos?



Locos de qué? En mi caso, para agosto tengo precios entre 25 y 40 euros persona/noche. Algunos alojamientos con pisicna. Fuera de temporada alta entre 19 y 35. Noreste provincia de Teruel


----------



## Marvelita (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre están llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Pues yo en asturias diria que aqui no cabe un alfiler mas...


----------



## luistro (3 Ago 2022)

Tu culo si está lleno pero de esmegma


----------



## jefe de la oposición (3 Ago 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Pues yo en asturias diria que aqui no cabe un alfiler mas...



Y más guiris que nunca antes

Lo tenéis fácil, intentad reservar en cualquier destino turístico nacional para la 2a quincena de agosto y las agencias se despollan. Ni viajes Paco de mierda tienen en oferta.


----------



## tolomeo (3 Ago 2022)

Las cifras del paro de Julio no mienten, debe haber menos gente porque hace falta menos mano de obra hostelera.


----------



## fuckencia (3 Ago 2022)

Asturias bastante lleno .

Lo que si ,que tengo contacto con dos hoteles por tema laboral ,ha bajado mucho el tiquet medio .
Ya no cenan ni comen en el hotel y se buscan la vida .
Y en la cafeteria abierta al publico ,han pasado de las bebidas buenas a mosto y cosecheros .
Donde antes una mesa de dos le dejaban 14 euros con dos chupitos de wiskin y unas patatitas ,ahora dejan 4 con dos mostos .


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Ago 2022)

Higadillas dijo:


> Locos de qué? En mi caso, para agosto tengo precios entre 25 y 40 euros persona/noche. Algunos alojamientos con pisicna. Fuera de temporada alta entre 19 y 35. Noreste provincia de Teruel



Una familia de 3 20.000 pesetas por noche  en Alcañiz.

Definitivamente os habéis vuelto locos.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Ago 2022)

Toda España de puto culo y en Cadiz no están dando el callo. Lo normal. ¿Cuál es la noticia, que el op encuentra sitio para aparcar?

En las playas de mi zona es imposible dar con un metro cuadrado para poner la toalla.


----------



## Nudels (3 Ago 2022)

Parece que tras un lustro, tras años d espera ,,,,,ahora si que si parece que será en Octubre ……tochovista guianos y asoma la patita pastor de pastores


----------



## thefuckingfury (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre están llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



Yo volví el domingo de pasar el día y no había atasco en la AP-4, siendo 31 de julio.


----------



## rulifu (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Si está todo lleno, porque es la primera vez que sube el paro en Julio desde hace 20 años.
> No se Rick, algo no cuadra.



No lo se. Supongo 3200 personas al paro no son tantas. Estamos en momentos de paro mas bajos desde hace muchos años y la tendencia tiene buena pinta.





__





Paro en España hoy, según la EPA del INE


Todos los datos del paro, empleo, hogares con todos los miembros en paro, tasa de paro juvenil y más en España y por comunidades autónomas con información del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) y análisis en gráficos de epdata.es




www.epdata.es


----------



## Avulense64 (3 Ago 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Qué coño van a estar llenos. Prácticamente todos mis vecinos en agosto siguen aquí cuando otros años esto se quedaba semivacio.



Eso mismo estoy notando yo. Madrid capital zona norte.


----------



## fachacine (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> En Alicante hay más gente porque la mayoría son langostas con apartamento o sino es de las opciones más baratas para el remero común.
> Pero en sitios más caros, ya te digo que está siendo un fracaso.



Conozco Alicante porque veraneo en Costa Blanca y siempre está lleno pero por los turistas extranjeros, siempre petao de ingleses, franceses y alemanes. Lo que cuentas de Cádiz si son veraneantes principalmente españoles me lo creo totalmente.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ago 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La moto que venden los medios es absolutamente mentira, estoy en Cadiz y se de buena mano que los hoteles no llegan ni al 70%, cuando siempre están llenos.
> 
> Es el primer año que no tengo que aparcar en un parking, o reservar para comer. Las playas no están ni a la mitad, me conozco esto como la palma de mi mano.
> 
> ...



A mi me nutre que los gandaluces disfruten de lo votado.

Ahora vendra Moreno Nocilla y con una sonrisita lo arregla todo jajajajjaa


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Ago 2022)

Estoy ahora mismo en un restaurante/cueva en León y está lleno.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A mi me nutre que los gandaluces disfruten de lo votado.
> 
> Ahora vendra Moreno Nocilla y con una sonrisita lo arregla todo jajajajjaa



Ya eran 40 años de sufrimiento.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (3 Ago 2022)

En que no mienten?

Hoy una Charo periodista ha salido con su termómetro del chino diciendo que el Mediterráneo está a 35C.


----------



## Tonimn (3 Ago 2022)

Pues debe ser que todo el mundo está abducido con que tiene que venir a Barcelona porque está abarrotadísima en todo lo que es mar y centro.


----------



## sivigliano (3 Ago 2022)

ComTrololo dijo:


> Me da a mi que todos han hecho el petate y se han ido de viaje a otro pais ahora que se puede, se ha abierto la veda.
> 
> Ejemplos: apartamento en playa zona familiar, normalmente suele hacer full en julio y agosto, este año no lo han ocupado a la primera, les ha costado bastante calzar agosto y solo con una quincena. El ultimo fin de semana de Agosto, sorprendentemente vacios.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, nosotros este año hemos hecho un viaje de 9 días por Francia y Suiza en julio y a final de mes estamos 6 días en Estocolmo y Copenhague. En modo sudapollismo total. Antes de la pandemia solo hacíamos un viaje fuera en verano. Por si acaso el año que viene no se puede salir de España este verano hacemos dos. También hemos estado unos días en la costa de Cádiz y nos queda un finde con amigos en la serranía de Ronda. 
Los aviones petados y en Disneyland que estuvimos los primeros días del viaje de julio había mogollón de españoles además.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Pues debe ser que todo el mundo está abducido con que tiene que venir a Barcelona porque está abarrotadísima en todo lo que es mar y centro.



A lo mejor la gente prefiere ir a Barcelona que a una comunidad facha y casposa como Gandalucia. Jajajjaaa


----------



## casaire (3 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> ????? Ciudad Juárez esta llena de guiris color gamba como Barcelona ?? Creo que te equivocas....¿Eres mexicano?



Creo que no lo has pillado.


----------



## TravellerLatam (3 Ago 2022)

Imagino mucho tendrá que ver lo caros que están los viajes en avión. Menos guiris pero se debería compensar en parte con más turista nacional que tampoco puede viajar a fuera. Los billetes del otro lado del charco cuestan x2 el precio habitual. (y encima sin derecho a maletas, comida o asiento!)


----------



## Chortina de Humo (3 Ago 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Aqui (pueblo costero de Castellon) solo se llenan los restaurantes los viernes noche, y sabados noche. El resto de semana esta todo calmadisimo, casi como en invierno (desertico total). El otro dia lo comentaba con un amigo que vive tambien todo el año, y me decia que los vecinos que el tiene cerca estan petados de gente, pero que ve como la mayoria antes salia a cenar y comer fuera, y ahora sacan en la terraza unos cacahuetes y papas y con eso comen y cenan. Se ve que no salen de la urbanizacion, se pasan el dia playa-piscina-casa y poco mas. Hoteles no se decir, porque aqui apenas hay, esto es turismo de nivel alto-medio alto de chalets y adosados con piscinas comunitarias en muchos casos.
> 
> Por cierto, que en wallapop veo todos los años los precios de los alquileres, y me he fijado que si el año pasado por 1 semana la gente pagaba la burrada de 1000-1100 euros en un adosado, este año no deben haber alquilado muchos, porque si antes quitaban el anuncio al tenerlo todo alquilado, ahora veo que siguen poniendolo e indican muchos que queda libre las 3 ultimas semanas de agosto. Pero no bajan los precios los cabritos, prefieren alquilarlo a 1000-1100 euros una sola semana, que bajar a 700 (por decir algo) y tenerlo alquilado todo el mes. Tipica mentalidad de alquilator hispanicus.



Pues justo ahora con el precio de la luz tendran unas ganas de bajar el precio que te cagas 

Tenia un conocido con casa rural y tuvo que poner limitadores y a partir de cierto gasto era prepago, la gente dejaba puestos los aires a lo burro todo el dia sin estar en la casa


----------



## grg1972 (3 Ago 2022)

EDV dijo:


> Zona de Cantabria está a reventar. El otro día quisimos encargar un arroz y nos dijeron que no tenían una paellera libre hasta mitad de semana. Colas en cajeros, panaderías, etc



Pobres paelleras, no dan abasto. Esclavitud. 
Si hablabas de la "sartén", es "paella"


----------



## Tonimn (3 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A lo mejor la gente prefiere ir a Barcelona que a una comunidad facha y casposa como Gandalucia. Jajajjaaa



Pues muchos barceloneses estamos hartísimos. 
Por contentar a los hosteleros han destrozado a todos los demás.


----------



## Pocholovsky (3 Ago 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Pues justo ahora con el precio de la luz tendran unas ganas de bajar el precio que te cagas
> 
> Tenia un conocido con casa rural y tuvo que poner limitadores y a partir de cierto gasto era prepago, la gente dejaba puestos los aires a lo burro todo el dia sin estar en la casa



La mayoria de anuncios que veo por aqui no pone nada de eso, sinceramente no se como se las apañan. Sin embargo una profesora langosta que conozco de otro sitio donde vivia antes, tiene 3 apartamentos que suele alquilar en la ultima mitad de junio, julio, agosto, y primera mitad de septiembre, y cobra por un lado el apartamento, y luego aparte los Kw hora de electricidad y los m3 de agua. Se ve que tambien ha tenido movidas con la luz, y el agua.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Una familia de 3 20.000 pesetas por noche  en Alcañiz.
> 
> Definitivamente os habéis vuelto locos.



-Gastos de limpieza y lavandería: 15 euros/persona
-IVA: 10%
-Comisión por reserva en agencia online: 15%
-Gastos de luz, agua, etc
-Mantenimiento
-Seguros
-Tasas municipales


Echa tú mismo las cuentas, campeón.


----------



## RC1492 (3 Ago 2022)

Mi ciudad del sur esta llena junto con los bares y los hoteles.

Y he mirado por cierto una noche en Jerez de la Frontera y está la noche a 200 euros.

No se que pretendéis diciendo que no hay la gente de otros años, esta todo petado y la gente quemando el dinero a fuego.


----------



## Vorian (3 Ago 2022)

Pues en mi zona, no queda una plaza hotelera hasta septiembre...
4 gatos segun cuentan en burbuja...
La realidad esta ahi fuera...
F. Mulder dixit...


----------



## LUIS MARIN (3 Ago 2022)

Lo que queráis pero en 8 semanas se acabo lo que se daba y vamos a ver como cada palo aguanta su vela


----------



## amanciortera (3 Ago 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> Los hoteles tienen un precio demencial y ahora hay muchos pisos de alquiler turístico, mismamente mis padres han alquilado todo el mes de agosto un piso de 4 habitaciones, 2 baños, en primera linea de playa en la carihuela por 200€ al dia con una terraza cojonuda, cocina nueva, piscina comunitaria y plaza de garaje. se juntará con mis hermanos y los nietos.... si pillas 4 habitaciones de hotel te gastas mínimo 3 veces más



200 euros por 30 dias = 6000 euros por pasar un mes en un piso???????


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (3 Ago 2022)

Higadillas dijo:


> -Gastos de limpieza y lavandería: 15 euros/persona
> -IVA: 10%
> -Comisión por reserva en agencia online: 15%
> -Gastos de luz, agua, etc
> ...



O sea que solo sabes lo que vale la limpieza, que equivale a hora y media de salario efectivo en España.(15 x 2 personas).

¿Esculpen las camas o algo así?


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Ago 2022)

Fui 15 días en Julio a costa Valenciana, y no lo he encontrado petadisima la playa a de langostos y madrileños como otros años, diría que al 75% de ocupación. El pueblo eso sí lleno de maquetos dando por culo... Se viene una gorda.


----------



## Higadillas (3 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> O sea que solo sabes lo que vale la limpieza, que equivale a hora y media de salario efectivo en España.(15 x 2 personas).
> 
> ¿Esculpen las camas o algo así?



He dicho limpieza y lavandería, campeón. 15 euros por persona de media, sí. 

Lo demás depende del importe total o son gastos variables en funcion del precio, o gastos fijos que se repercuten a lo largo del año.

Así por encima se te van 20 euros por pernoctación en las mierdas arriba listadas. Y no son todos los gastos.


----------



## EDV (3 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Puedes decir la zona concreta?



Sí, claro. La zona se Noja y Laredo, hasta la bandera todo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Ago 2022)

Higadillas dijo:


> He dicho limpieza y lavandería, campeón. 15 euros por persona de media, sí.
> 
> Lo demás depende del importe total o son gastos variables en funcion del precio, o gastos fijos que se repercuten a lo largo del año.
> 
> Así por encima se te van 20 euros por pernoctación en las mierdas arriba listadas. Y no son todos los gastos.



O sea que el coste por persona y noche minimo es de 35€, con vuestra estructura de gasto ¿correcto? O sea que nunca, ningun hotel alquilará una habitacion doble por menos de 70 € por noche en España ni en paises de mayor coste de vida, como Francia, Alemania o Reino Unido.

Parece ser que en España hoy hay unos cien hoteles ,por lo menos, de cuatro estrellas que están vendiendo a perdidas. Eso es denunciable en competencia.









Hoteles en España.


Reserva tu hotel en España online. Hoteles económicos y lujosos. Buenos precios. Sin costes de reserva. Lee comentarios reales de clientes.




www.booking.com





Y en francia, que cabrones!!!









Hoteles en Francia.


Reserva tu hotel en Francia online. Hoteles económicos y lujosos. Buenos precios. Sin costes de reserva. Lee comentarios reales de clientes.




www.booking.com






Y en Alemania con salarios al doble!!






¡Ayuda! ¿Qué alojamiento es mejor?


He encontrado estos fantásticos hoteles en Booking.com y me gustan todos. ¡Ayúdame a decidir cuál reservar!




www.booking.com





Creo que o te están estafando, o subcontratas la lavandería a millon o hay miles de hoteles, ojo de cuatro estrellas, que no saben sacar las cuentas.


----------



## LordEntrophy (4 Ago 2022)

mikasa dijo:


> A lo mejor se vienen todos en masa en septiembre, cuando a los alemanes les empiece a hacer frio y tengan la calefacción restringida? Me lo comentaban hace poco, no sé, que hay gente que está esperando a ver si los guiris rentistas se vienen a pasar aqui el invierno,



Ah, las ensoñaciones de futuro pelotazo ladrillero o palillero.

Me recuerda a una señora langosta que en 2014 pedía unos precios absurdos por su zulo sesentero cerca de El Sardinero, porque decía que, con la final de la Copa mundial de vela, Santander se iba a dar a conocer en el mundo mundial y vendrían hordas de guiris dispuestos a pagar morteradas irreales por los zulos como aquel. Mentalidad langostera-ladrillera en su máxima expresión


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Ago 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Ah, las ensoñaciones de futuro pelotazo ladrillero o palillero.
> 
> Me recuerda a una señora langosta que en 2014 pedía unos precios absurdos por su zulo sesentero cerca de El Sardinero, porque decía que, con la final de la Copa mundial de vela, Santander se iba a dar a conocer en el mundo mundial y vendrían hordas de guiris dispuestos a pagar morteradas irreales por los zulos como aquel. Mentalidad langostera-ladrillera en su máxima expresión



Es un argumento de venta. No sé si le funcionó.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A lo mejor la gente prefiere ir a Barcelona que a una comunidad facha y casposa como Gandalucia. Jajajjaaa



Hombre, negros y moros... en cagaluña se sienten en su salsa.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hombre, negros y moros... en cagaluña se sienten en su salsa.



Aah que en Madriz no teneis todos los moros y nwgros que quereis e incluso mas.


----------



## ErListo (4 Ago 2022)

¿Medios mintiendo? Imposible.

La verdad es que yo también lo he notado en mi entorno. Bares antes que estaban a reventar, siempre hay hueco. Y la piscina, a reventar como no ha estado otros años.


----------



## LordEntrophy (4 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es un argumento de venta. No sé si le funcionó.



No, o al menos no en los 3-4 años siguientes. Los pisos en Santander tocaron fondo en 2016, de modo que lo de la copa de vela de nada sirvió en ese aspecto, del 14 al 16 bajaron bastante (lo cual fue bueno para los compradores, y no para los vemdedores).

Pero bueno, allá ella con aquello. Mientras tanto, creo que se comió una derrama de fachada en el edificio aquel.


----------



## sada (4 Ago 2022)

Sanxenxo a full y a precio de oro todo. Pero aún así a topete.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

sada dijo:


> Sanxenxo a full y a precio de oro todo. Pero aún así a topete.



A propósito ¿cuál es la pronunciación correcta:

Sansenso
Sanshensho
Sanjenjo?


----------



## Corruptos (4 Ago 2022)

Hoy he mirado para irme 5 dias a benidorm 2 personas

con todo incluido 1300 euros lo mas barato que he encontrado

asi que barato nada..


----------



## Charlatan (4 Ago 2022)

Corruptos dijo:


> Hoy he mirado para irme 5 dias a benidorm 2 personas
> 
> con todo incluido 1300 euros lo mas barato que he encontrado
> 
> asi que barato nada..



te gustan las viejas en bañador no?¿?¿?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (4 Ago 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Mí lugar de residencia siempre se ha quedado vacío en verano. Este año veo más vida que nunca, poca gente ha viajado, eso sí, veo un repunte más que considerable en las cafeterías en la hora del desayuno, pequeños placeres sin ser un dispendio. Al pasear delante de centros deportivos o gimnasios veo mucha afluencia, parece Mayo en vez de Agosto.
> 
> Me cuadra lo que decís en este hilo. La temporada está siendo un bluff, menos gasto, no es que no se quiera gastar, los remeros han sufrido una bajada de sueldo del 18%, que es la inflación real, y claro muchos hogares ya iban justos. No se pueden permitir viajar a estos precios.



Aqui en mi barrio. Los remeros patrios al pueblo de los padres. En mi barrio son todo remeros.... Otros como yo me he quedado cuidando el pueblo. 

La rumanada paguitera palera flegonetera llevan ya un mes consumido de vacaciones en rumania. Si estan en su pais cobrando rgi calentita. No hay ni uno los dos bloques que tengo de ellos llenos estan vacioa. Suelen lluegar a partir del 25 de agosto....


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (4 Ago 2022)

Pues como lo hagan aqui... Me se el modo de llegar de free....


----------



## sada (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A propósito ¿cuál es la pronunciación correcta:
> 
> Sansenso
> Sanshensho
> Sanjenjo?



Ninguna. Es con sonido X


----------



## Corruptos (5 Ago 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> te gustan las viejas en bañador no?¿?¿?



Pero si voy con tu vieja xD


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (5 Ago 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> Los hoteles tienen un precio demencial y ahora hay muchos pisos de alquiler turístico, mismamente mis padres han alquilado todo el mes de agosto un piso de 4 habitaciones, 2 baños, en primera linea de playa en la carihuela por 200€ al dia con una terraza cojonuda, cocina nueva, piscina comunitaria y plaza de garaje. se juntará con mis hermanos y los nietos.... si pillas 4 habitaciones de hotel te gastas mínimo 3 veces más



No pago yo 200e por un día en un zulo ni aunque me revienten o me haga millonario. Me tienen q torturar bien para dejarle 200 pavos a un especulador zulero por dormir en su cueva infecta. 

Con esa pasta me pego yo 1 semana de playeo en mi furgo~apartamento incluida comida, gasoil y coca.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (5 Ago 2022)

Confirmo el guano en Gandía.

Ayer jueves por la noche poco ambiente. Poco después de las 12 ya estaban chapando todo. Poco ambiente para lo que suele ser esta demigrancia de sitio (ni siquiera veinteañeros borrachos). Nosotros fuimos a Varadero Club, en sitios así de relativamente mayor poder adquisitivo sí hubo afluencia de gente importante (aunque a la gente una copa le duraba toda la noche, ya los 14 pavos de entrada para ver el monólogo se ve que escocieron...inmensa mayoría boomer).

Hoy viernes a mediodía lo mayoría de los restaurantes en pie de playa a un tercio de ocupación. Incluso sillas y mesas apiladas.

En la playa más afluencia de gente, pero con sus neveras bien cargadas de artículos de Mercadona y a las 13:30 todos a subir al apartamento a comer.

Poquísimos extranjeros y lo más curioso... Mucho valenciano (turismo de cercanía).

Estoy en un hotel de 4 estrellas y el buffet en el desayuno a mitad de ocupación. Mucho abuso de piscina y pulserita. Mucho boomer, alguna que otra familia y entre gente joven muchas parejas donde el tío tiene pinta de funci rollo policía o cosas así (por el aspecto, las pulseras, el físico es lo que intuyo).

Otros años, en vacaciones similares, el perfil de turista era más heterogéneo.

Y sé que no tengo perdón de dios por venir a estos sitios, pero si luego quiero vacaciones dignas tengo que ceder a esto unos días con mi pareja. Total, estar unos días de paquing bebiendo, comiendo y disfrutando de un zoo desde dentro no es tan mala experiencia. Eso sí, comer y cenar en sitios dignos nada de hotel, buffets ni pseudorestaurantes pacodemier. Gran descubrimiento Chef Amadeo, hostelería decente a precios acordes a su calidad.


----------



## Brigantte (6 Ago 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> No pago yo 200e por un día en un zulo ni aunque me revienten o me haga millonario. Me tienen q torturar bien para dejarle 200 pavos a un especulador zulero por dormir en su cueva infecta.
> 
> Con esa pasta me pego yo 1 semana de playeo en mi furgo~apartamento incluida comida, gasoil y coca.



Es lo que tiene estar liado, que todo te parece caro.

Aunque afirmo que solo me gastaría 200 la noche en habitación con jacuzzi o piscina privada.


----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)

Refloto el hilo

Hotel de Madrid, ocupación hoy, noche de jueves a viernes, cercana al 20%

Precio de la habitación: 250 euros

¿Cómo es posible? Tienes el hotel vacío, y en lugar de pedir una cantidad razonable, pides 250 euros

Es un misterio para mi


----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)

Gracias por contestar

Cómo se explica que un hotel que en mayo o junio costaba 50 euros, ahora cuesta 150 o 200 euros la noche. Por mucho que suba la luz, es imposible que algo que valía X, valga ahora tres o cuatro veces ese precio.

Entiendo que tu hotel es deficitario, ergo lo acabarás cerrando. Pero un hotel de una cadena tipo NH, no se explica. Al final acabará pasando lo que pasa en Cuba o Venezuela: hoteles enormes vacíos en los que solo hay 2 reservas de turistas extranjeros o de burócratas nacionales, y que viven del dinero negro y de las subvenciones.


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Sep 2022)

los que han cerrado tambien estan llenos.


----------



## kalvin (16 Sep 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A propósito ¿cuál es la pronunciación correcta:
> 
> Sansenso
> Sanshensho
> Sanjenjo?



Sabes pronunciar Shakira? Pues lo mismo....


----------



## mirym94 (16 Sep 2022)

Pues no sé yo solo veo a la gente gasta que te gasta,pero ya veréis apartir del invierno que quiten ayuditas y demás.

La peña está con la paranoia covid y no es normal, eso de gastar sin control y más con la que esta por caer... Todos en bares viajes foto para aqui y para allá mega petado..


Luego a llorar....


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Sep 2022)

Me encuentro en el aeropuerto de Atenas y esto está petado de gente que va y viene de las playitas, de buenos hoteles y restaurantes.

Mientras tanto el forero medio comiendo Doritos en la habitación.


----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)

Por eso digo, que tú tendrás que cerrar el hotel, no creo que tengas abierto un negocio que te supone pérdidas, pero NH o Meliá es otra cosa. Si NH y Meliá quiere poner sus habitaciones a 200 o 300 euros, teniendo el hotel vacío, va a seguir teniendo pérdidas


----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)

@willifog


----------



## Cruzado (16 Sep 2022)

La gente solo deja de gastar cuando no tiene, pueden estar a una nomina de la misaria, con el paro como una espada de damocles y seguira gastando sin parar.

Viven la vida, mientras el burbujista medio sigue ahorrando y ahorrando con su idea de algun dia vivir de las rentas... necios, la mayoria es manirota, y con un sistema psudo socialista os quitaran todo para:

- Topar el euribor
- Topar la electricidad-
- Topar a la extremaderecha

Al final currareis como burros recibiendo lo mismo que unp aguitero: techo,comida y energia.


----------

